# Control de electrovalvulas



## gaucho20 (Mar 25, 2008)

Buenas a todos:

Estoy empezando a trabajar en un sistema de 6 electrovalvulas en el cual por medio de un microcontrolador, a conectar con el pc, quiero controlar la apertura y cierre de cada una de ellas. Es decir crear un programa que me permita abrir 10 segundos la valvula "a", después 15 segundos la "b", etc... En principio todavia no tengo claro que microprocesador ni las electrovalvulas aunque ya se que esto ultimo no es en este foro, si me pudieseis ayudar les estaria muy agradecido.

Saludos


----------



## pepechip (Mar 25, 2008)

hola
Puedes utilizar el 16F84. 
Si tienes alguna duda en concreto posteala.


----------



## Meta (Mar 25, 2008)

Mira la cantidad de agua quires que pase por un tubo.

Busca información por www.google.com sobre lo que buscas.

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Electroválvula

http://es.rs-online.com/web/search/...chProducts&searchTerm=electrovalvula&x=0&y=0#


----------



## manrreko (Mar 25, 2008)

Depende un poco de las caracteristicas del proyecto, utilizar uC es muy buena idea, hay que definir si utilizaras puerto paralelo o serie para conectar al uC, recomiendo puerto serie (abarca mas distancia), definir el uC, 16F84 es bueno (pero no tiene puerto serie),, puedes usar las 8 salidas de la puertaB, puedes usar el picdelay para generar los retardos de tiempo, tambien puedes generar los retardos por la aplicacion que tendras que crear, si te decides por puerto serie el visual basic tiene una herramienta muy buena para sacar datos por puerto serie (MSCOMM), pero es muy malo para usar puerto paralelo (C++ es bueno para eso), luego tendras que hacer las etapas de potencia para las electrovalvulas ya que hay diversidad de voltajes tanto en directa como en alterna para el solenoide. si pones mas detalles sera mas sencillo.


----------



## gaucho20 (Mar 26, 2008)

Muchas gracias por las respuestas. 
Os comento un poco lo que he ido pensando, en principio van a ser seis electrovalvulas, en principio a 24 V en DC (¿sería mejor en AC?). En cuanto al uC será un 16F84 y la conexión por puerto serie, la cual tendré que hacer con la ayuda de un MAX232, no?.
A partir de ahí tengo que empezar a pensar las conexiones y demás....

Saludos


----------



## Meta (Mar 26, 2008)

gaucho20 dijo:
			
		

> Muchas gracias por las respuestas.
> Os comento un poco lo que he ido pensando, en principio van a ser seis electrovalvulas,
> 
> OK.
> ...


----------



## manrreko (Mar 26, 2008)

> En cuanto al uC será un 16F84 y la conexión por puerto serie



El 16F84 no tiene para usar serial, por lo tanto sera mas complicado el programa que hagas. Te recomiendo otro uC que tenga serial como el 16F873, 16f627, 16f628, u otro uC mas grande (aunque seria sobredimensionar el tamaño de uc para el proyecto), asi sera más simple el programa, hay que ver la disponibilidad del mercado en cuanto a eso. El resto que afirma meta, esta muy bien


----------



## Meta (Mar 26, 2008)

El *16F84A* si se puede usar el puerto serie RS232 que he hecho cosas con él.

Mira en el *Capítulo 20 . COMUNICACIÓN CON ORDENADOR*







http://www.pic16f84a.com/Proteus.htm

Con el *16F84A *puedes hacer más cosas de lo que uno piensa.


----------



## manrreko (Mar 26, 2008)

jajaja, gracias meta, aprendi algo nuevo hoy, no me lo imaginaba.


----------



## Meta (Mar 26, 2008)

manrreko dijo:
			
		

> jajaja, gracias meta, aprendi algo nuevo hoy, no me lo imaginaba.



Siempre aprendemos algo nuevo. Recuerdo que me olvidé lo del la electromotriz y casi confundo a las personas del foro hasta que volví a leer los libros de mi centro de enseñanza.

Aunque parezca mentira, por muy seguro que estés, uno se puede equivocar y olvidar.

A ver si nuestro amigo resuelve sus problemas con las electrovalvulas.


----------



## fitocondria (May 11, 2008)

Yo estoy empleando para mi titulación unas válvulas de jardin de 24 V AC, y como decia Meta es por la distancia. De ahí en fuera otro motivo por las que use esté tipo de modelo fué porque era el más barato y unico que encontre.


----------



## IcemanVCL (Feb 11, 2010)

Hola a todos,
yo estoy usando algo parecido...PIC 16f876 con 8 electroválvulas...2 de ellas proporcionales.
Para controlar las electroválvulas puedes usar transistores (Darlington) TIP122, colector a 24Vdc, base con una R al PIC y el emisor a masa. Es una manera sencilla de controlarlas...lo q no te puedo asegurar es q sea la mejor 
Suerte!


----------

